# Taking the EMT course. Jobs In Long Island NY?



## harkkam (May 29, 2010)

Guys Im planning to take the EMT course this summer and the program is slated to finish in November. 

I live in Nassau County New York and I wanted to know where I should go to look for paid positions.

What the companies names are, who is hiring etc.

Companies that will hire new graduates even.

Thanks alot


----------



## redbull (May 30, 2010)

hey man, im in the same situation as you. im' taking the EMT course this summer too, the accelerated one. i was @ wendys the other night and a TransCare EMT was online and I asked him about jobs. He said that we wouldn't really have a problem getting hired by the private companies -- although it's more senior transport care, nursing home transport, etc., at least you get your 30 hrs. a week. Starting pay is usually around $11. I dont care -- I just wanted to be employed and get as much experience under my belt. Then I want to go back to nursing school.


----------



## mgr22 (May 31, 2010)

I used to live and work in Suffolk County. There are 100 EMS agencies there (some mixed FD and EMS), and most of them supplement their volunteer staffs with paid positions. You could contact Suffolk EMS for names and numbers.


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Jun 11, 2010)

harkkam said:


> Guys Im planning to take the EMT course this summer and the program is slated to finish in November.
> 
> I live in Nassau County New York and I wanted to know where I should go to look for paid positions.
> 
> ...



Hunter ambulance may be the closest to you that is hiring.

You can get the application here: http://www.hunterambulance.com/employment.html


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Open up the phone-book and apply at every single ambulance company. Or if you're comfortable in your current job and you can wait for a position at one of the "good" companies do a little leg work, try and talk to employees of the various companies and they'll give you a pretty good idea of what's going on with the company. 

Your instructors will also be an invaluable resource for this kind if thing, so long as they're on the "in."


----------

